# dog going to vets



## wynedot55 (Jul 15, 2009)

taking the cow dog to the vets today.gonna have her bathed an body shaved.an thats gonna cost $100.i dont think she is worth it  she has knott on her belly that we want checked out.thats the only reason she is going.reckon i need to start looking for a new puppy


----------



## amysflock (Jul 15, 2009)

Maybe it's just a fatty tumor. Seems like old dogs get those a lot. Poor girl...not worth $100?!


----------



## Thewife (Jul 15, 2009)

Only $100.00?
You got it easy!

I called the vet to find out how much it would cost to have Bruiser fixed and shots and check ups for the other 3!
I might have to sell the first born! 

You need to get a puppy anyway, eveybody needs a puppy!


----------



## amysflock (Jul 15, 2009)

Did you check with Sparling Vet Clinic in Chehalis, thewife? (Alan was the large animal vet you met at my place, his wife is the small animal vet.) They seem to be the most affordable around.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 15, 2009)

$100 was just for the grooming.theres no telling what dog will charge for looking at her.an anything else he does to her.a puppy to replace her goes for $200 to $300 or a tad more.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jul 15, 2009)

friend, i can tell you the truth that i've bought our dog/cat vet a new sports car on all the $$ we've spent!

actually we have a fantastic vet - we have our own little 'rescue' here and they do right by us... generally freebies and discounts especially for the newcomers. 

let us know how her belly goes - a good workin' dog is a treasure. if i had so start over with a new pup i'd fall down in the yard and cry.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 15, 2009)

well she is home.all shaved an clean.the knott wasnt anything.the vet thinks it from getting cockleburrs in her coat.she got all her shots.an her bill was $115.so old doc didnt hang me to bad on the bill.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jul 15, 2009)

good news! 

i'm sure she got the worse end of the stick with all the poking and prodding and scrubbing. give her a treat and tell her we said she was an awfully "good dog!" (scratch ears here)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 15, 2009)

Glad all is well.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 16, 2009)

me too even though she is a pain in the backside.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 16, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> me too even though she is a pain in the backside.


You will still miss her when it's her time to go.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah ill miss her bigtime.but ill be looking for a puppy quick.speaking of puppies hows yalls puppy hunt going.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 16, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yeah ill miss her bigtime.but ill be looking for a puppy quick.speaking of puppies hows yalls puppy hunt going.


Slow.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 16, 2009)

well remember its 2 puppies this time.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 16, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well remember its 2 puppies this time.


??????


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 16, 2009)

1 puppy for kutes an 1 puppy for peanut.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 16, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 1 puppy for kutes an 1 puppy for peanut.


I think it will be one.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 16, 2009)

1 would be easier to handle.


----------



## Gone Country (Jul 18, 2009)

Bah I wish I would have read this sooner.. I would have groomed for free.  Glad to hear it was nothing serious though!


----------

